

Student Doodles from the Middle Ages - benbreen
http://www.studio360.org/story/student-doodles-middle-ages/

======
ginko
Also related: The doodles by a 13th century 6 or 7 year-old:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onfim](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onfim)

~~~
musername
this is interesting and really cute, but without context it's meaning remains
cryptic. I.e. I'd really like to know where he was taught, what family he came
from, etc. The article mentions high degree of literacy in the population, but
I don't think (public) schools were a thing then. So my best guess is about
military service as a civil duty and literacy as part of early childhood
military education. Not to say conditioning. I find that thought too
pessimistic, anyhow. But jolly peasents engaged in vocational exercise doesn't
strike me as very common for the time.

~~~
anateus
No, it was religious education. I don't know the exact situation in Novgorod
at the time, but throughout Europe in urban or near-urban areas it was common
for first sons to inherit the family business, while subsequent sons would
undertake some sort of religious training, either monastic or not.

~~~
musername
Ah, of course. Assuming the close relation of knighthood and religion, I still
wouldn't dismiss my unfounded theory.

------
kosmic_k
There's something about these that just feels incredibly human.

~~~
UhUhUhUh
Can't cage human mind. Never could, never will.

